# This tank is not yet rated ;)



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi

This is my small iwagumi project with low light. Layout isn't very important(as you see this is nothing "fresh"  ), for me more important is keep plants/water parameters in good condition.

Dimensions: 64x30x25 cm 48l [12.6gal]
Lights: 18W Philips TLD 965 (9.5 hrs/day) [1.4WPG]
Filtration: AquaClear 150
CO2 injection: pressured
Parameters: KH 4, GH 6, pH 6.8, NO3 2-4, PO4 0.1-0.3
Fertilisation: TMG, PGP Hydro-minerals
Water change: 5l past 3days
Water temp: 24C
Plants: Java, Stringy moss, eleocharis

Picture before first trimming Day 32


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

I love this one!! Nice work  i'm trying to set up one like this  
Don't you have any problems with the eleocharis? beacause most of the time it grows everywhere.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

commandantp said:


> Don't you have any problems with the eleocharis? beacause most of the time it grows everywhere.


No i don't have problems with that. This is only 0.37W/l so plants grow slowly. ..if i want stop eleocharis expansion i'll use scissors


----------



## Chef_low (Jul 22, 2005)

It'll be perfect if the hardwares on the right could be camouflaged


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I consistently like the tanks you set up -- they are beautiful!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Very nice Norbert.


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

Great set up

Clear, concise and easy on the eye


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks for comments.

Simple layout for lazy people









Like i say, this is very simple aquascape. I know that should be more space between this two groups of rock but if i do that i should remove eleocharis. This is only one bulb on 30cm deep tank so layout dependet on light. In this tank i want test how will be grow(how fast, how tall) eleocharis with low light.

In my next layout i tray something more difficult(more species, more details, smaller plants groups) .

Aha...my "Speedy Gonzales"


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I love 'Speedy' but I guess he isn't able to get at the algae that's growing on his own shell -- hehe. I wonder if that drives him crazy? Like the itch one can't reach? hehe.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Piscesgirl said:


> I guess he isn't able to get at the algae that's growing on his own shell -- hehe. I wonder if that drives him crazy?


Hehe. Sometimes otocinclus clean his shell but i think that must buy him (speedy) some friends


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Norbert, I really envy you, your layouts are always well though out and you have some much time to get you tanks done. Very nice.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Nice work. I have to say that every tank that you have presented has been an A+ in my opinion. There is something about this simplicity you present. It is really "clean." You say it's simple, but I don't think it's as simple as it looks.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice arrangement. Melikes! If only I had the patience to set up something like that...



Piscesgirl said:


> I love 'Speedy' but I guess he isn't able to get at the algae that's growing on his own shell -- hehe. I wonder if that drives him crazy? Like the itch one can't reach? hehe.


My amanos and tigers would make toast of that algae on the shell. It's interesting sometimes to watch them harass the heck out of the ramshorn snails. The literally pick at their flesh and oft times their shells. =)


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Yet another great one Norbert! Your aquascapes are inspirational for me. Simplicity of design really appeals to me and you don't ever seem to use more than you need to accomplish what you do. Now that we can grow just about anything we want it's hard to keep ourselves from using more plants than we really need. Well done.

A word of critique: The rocks are a bit too angular for my taste. The hairgrass and moss give a pleasing aged feel to the aquascape and the angles of the rock counteract that. Maybe it's just the geologist in me, but angled rocks scream young, new, and unweathered. It's not a pleasing contrast. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks for all comments. I have a looooooot work so i can't answer erlier.



Phil Edwards said:


> A word of critique: The rocks are a bit too angular for my taste. The hairgrass and moss give a pleasing aged feel to the aquascape and the angles of the rock counteract that. Maybe it's just the geologist in me, but angled rocks scream young, new, and unweathered. It's not a pleasing contrast.


Remember Phil that is not so easy find good small rocks . In Poland you can find granite, limestone and other poor stuff . I search only in "stores" with stones for gardens and ponds but this stones are soooo big (for tanks 200-300gal+ LOL). There is no problem in Poland if you want create Tanganica or Malawi biotope but for planted tank hmmm...... i just wanna say: I can kill for this great stones from Japan and China (ROTFL).

My rocks are young but i don't know what is this, some kind of slate. I like this small angled peaces, i have only different filling about this two biggest rocks .










And some photos from setup.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Norbert,

I know how hard it is to get good rock!  I usually have to spend a couple hours sifting through my local landscape supply store's pile of river rock to find the few that are just right. Perhaps a little moss on the rocks will help soften their profile?

What are all of those powder/gravel additives?


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> What are all of those powder/gravel additives?


Well...some translate polish-english 

"Aquagrunt" - porous substrat(some kind of ceramic/lava) for plants, rich in Fe.
"Floran" - cool looking porous gravel LOL (kind of ceramic/lava), there is any nutries in.
"Zwir" - quartz gravel
"Piasek" - sand
"Tetra bactozym" - dry bacteria
"Wegiel aktywny" - active carbon (my DIY ADA Clear super .....)


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## acuaman (Dec 11, 2004)

Norbert S.

Nice tank, it's so beautifull, the pictures are great, specialy speedy gonzalez photo, 

congratulations

a c u a m a n


----------

